
Show HN: 'Hello' – new distributed programming language - bburshteyn
http://www.amsdec.com/about/
======
bburshteyn
First killer app is CryptoMove, available at www.cryptomove.com (Twitter:
@cryptomove). Please enjoy Hello! We hope developers everywhere start building
with it.

